# Dimension for downpipe



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Alright guys, if anyone had a downpipe done for "offroad" purpose only, what would be the dimension to match our exhaust system at the moment? I am planning on making one myself and I need some measurements but its my daily so if anyone has them I would be thankful!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

for the 1.4 ?? If so I'll take measurements from my cat I pulled should present you with enough info..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> for the 1.4 ?? If so I'll take measurements from my cat I pulled should present you with enough info..


No, this one would be for the 2.0L TD.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

MP81 said:


> No, this one would be for the 2.0L TD.


Do you have them?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I apologize there I go not checking what sub a topic is under....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> Do you have them?


Unfortunately, no, but I'm pretty sure the exhaust diameter is 2.5"


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

just gut the dpf


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

boraz said:


> just gut the dpf


I will resell the DPF so the delete will end up being free with a nicer touch to it!


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Unfortunately, no, but I'm pretty sure the exhaust diameter is 2.5"


Good to hear!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> I will resell the DPF so the delete will end up being free.


lol


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> lol


Well, if I make it myself its around 200$ ish while the DPF resold is 500-700$ CAD Which then will pay for the DPF delete reprogrammation.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You can get that much for your used DPF?


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

TheRealHip said:


> You can get that much for your used DPF?


I asked a couple places, but it will also depend on how damaged mine is. How much did you get for yours?


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> lol


Snipesy, since you have great knownledge and you've been a member for a while, if I gut my DPF, would I still be able to drive it normally with the error codes or it will go limp mode? Because I plan on deleting it in the ecu but later on.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> Well, if I make it myself its around 200$ ish while the DPF resold is 500-700$ CAD Which then will pay for the DPF delete reprogrammation.


I don’t disagree with the price. But… I hope you have shelf space.



machusenpai said:


> Snipesy, since you have great knownledge and you've been a member for a while, if I gut my DPF, would I still be able to drive it normally with the error codes or it will go limp mode? Because I plan on deleting it in the ecu but later on.


It’ll eventually complain yes. But perfectly driveable otherwise. It will not trigger an SCR warning.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

TheRealHip said:


> You can get that much for your used DPF?


If certified and tested with a new EPA label. Yeah.

That’s why no one sells used. If it shows up at your door and doesn’t work that is some massive legal liability. 

If you don’t care about that…. I mean it’s a gamble.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> I don’t disagree with the price. But… I hope you have shelf space.
> 
> 
> 
> It’ll eventually complain yes. But perfectly driveable otherwise. It will not trigger an SCR warning.


Thank you! Btw what do you mean by having a "shelf space" ? I apologize as english is not my first language!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> Thank you! Btw what do you mean by having a "shelf space" ? I apologize as english is not my first language!


It may take some time to find a buyer.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> It may take some time to find a buyer.


Ah, I see! I guess the gutted dpf VS a downpipe is no different in perfomance & sounds since they both remove the turbo backpressure?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> Ah, I see! I guess the gutted dpf VS a downpipe is no different in perfomance & sounds since they both remove the turbo backpressure?


If you dont gut it the soot will potentially accumulate until yes it causes a problem.

On a working DPF and DOC... The backpressure is honestly about the same as a straight pipe. It exists yes but its such a small amount it makes no different performance wise. Common misconception there.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> If you dont gut it the soot will potentially accumulate until yes it causes a problem.
> 
> On a working DPF and DOC... The backpressure is honestly about the same as a straight pipe. It exists yes but its such a small amount it makes no different performance wise. Common misconception there.


You're probably the person that helped me the most on here and I am really thankful for that! I was wondering, is there a tuner like Diablo/Bullydog that will let me custom tune the car? I wanted to go with trifecta but I can't "offroad" use with DPF off so :/


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

machusenpai said:


> I will resell the DPF so the delete will end up being free with a nicer touch to it!


Did you realize the SCR is also worth something for core? I wasn't aware until after after I had tuned mine


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Did you realize the SCR is also worth something for core? I wasn't aware until after after I had tuned mine


How much did they give you for the SCR?


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

machusenpai said:


> How much did they give you for the SCR?


I had a guy offer $200 for mine. I didn't actually talk to a scrap yard or core buyer buyer about what they would give


----------

